# Hello form Ottawa, Canada



## tam

Hi
Just a short introduction. We are a family of 6. Four kids ages 12 to 5. We have been camping now for 2 years and loving it. We started out with a 1974 tent trailler and then quickly decided to upgrade to a new tent trailler. We now wish for a bigger trailler! 

We are thinking of planning a camping trip out East this summer!

Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## l2l

Welcome from a fellow Cannuck Tammy :thumbup1:

This is a great site so dont be afraid to ask questions or jump in on previous discussions to help others.


:welcome:


----------



## ctfortner

:welcome: Tammy! Sounds like you have your hands full, 4 kids 

Its a never ending "want" with camping. We have a 19 foot and thought we would be happy for a while, but we only used it 2 years and are ready for a bigger one. :smack-head:


----------



## mailfire99

Hi Tammy, welcome to the community!! You will enjoy it here, lots of very nice folks. I know there are several others from Canada as well


----------



## grace

*Welcome Tammy!*

I was so glad to hear about a new family in Canada. I am the mother of 5 daughters. I have 4 at home ages 16 - 7 years old. So we have so much in common. I grew up in MN about 1 hour south of International Falls. My Dad took us camping often in Minnesota at all those gorgeous lakes. You came to a great site that's a close knit family from all over the US and Canada. Hope you enjoy yourself. :welcome:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site Tam. Nice to have you here. I'm from Canada too, we live in Orangeville. There are a lot of great people here with great advice and fun adventures. Welcome aboard.


----------



## cassiem

*HI!*

Hi Tammy, how are you? With 4 youngins, I would say you need something bigger than a tent trailer. Are you looking to get a new one, or just wishing to get a new one?


----------



## mikey

Hello and welcome Tammy!


----------



## grace

*Hello Again Tammy!*

I wanted to say "Hello" again Tammy! I was wondering what part of the East you were planning on visiting? I guess I am too far east for you. We are in Virginia on the east coast, so I would love if you came for a visit. I've got plenty of room for everyone. :10220: They have beautiful places to camp near us too. There are a few differences like we have the ocean, and less rocks.:comfort_:


----------



## haroldj

Hello Tammy, and welcome. 6, wow, I know you guys stay busy


----------



## glfortner

Hello Tammy-wow-we camp with only one child. I can't imagine doing it with 4. My hats off to all of you, camping with more than one child!


----------



## roadhouse

tam said:


> Hi
> Just a short introduction. We are a family of 6. Four kids ages 12 to 5. We have been camping now for 2 years and loving it. We started out with a 1974 tent trailler and then quickly decided to upgrade to a new tent trailler. We now wish for a bigger trailler!
> 
> We are thinking of planning a camping trip out East this summer!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tammy


Welcome....we also have a family of 6, 4 kids ages 4-11. Glad to hear other people camp with a tribe besides us:rotflmao1:


----------



## grace

*A Tribe of 6*

I have 6 in our family too. I am the mother of 5 daughters. Four are at home now. The secret to it is just stay together. We go to stores, malls, and schools. I always keep them together getting groceries. After doing it for a while - they get good at it. They seems to work well together.


----------



## roadhouse

grace said:


> I have 6 in our family too. I am the mother of 5 daughters. Four are at home now. The secret to it is just stay together. We go to stores, malls, and schools. I always keep them together getting groceries. After doing it for a while - they get good at it. They seems to work well together.


Wow Grace....5 daughters:shocked: I'm nervous raising 3, another two would give me more stress then I can handle:smack-head:


----------



## tam

You are all so nice.....Thanks for the welcomes!
:smack-head: Life is so busy, I have forgotten to check back here. Sorry I am late with my reply!
We have decided to stay with the tent trailer for one more year.
We will be heading out East(Canada).Does anyone have suggestions on where to camp. New Brunswick is our destination!

[email protected]


----------



## l2l

Here is a good start, I personally have not been there but plan to in the coming years, I hear it is fantastic. Please ensure that you update us when you get back as I would love to hear how the trip went.


New Brunswick Campgrounds/Camping Nouveau-Brunswick


New Brunswick Camping

Campgrounds Campings Canada: Go Camping in New Brunswick

Camping in New Brunswick Canada

Camping in New Brunswick's Provincial, Regional & National Parks


----------



## tam

Thankyou! I will check out these sites....


----------



## mailfire99

Just wanted to say hello, and welcome, Tam :10220:


----------

